# Apple Secret Project Names



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

_[I heard this story sometime ago.]_

Apple had a super-secret new computer under development.

Their project code name for it was "Carl Sagan" (I don't know why).

When the real Dr. Carl Sagan learned about this, he was upset.

He demanded that Apple stop using his name, even for their private, internal projects.

Apple agreed.

They changed the name of the project to "Butthead Astronomer".


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks real, but last words was different.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Looks real, but last words was different.


I assume you mean it wasn't "Butthead." :eek2:


----------

